# DD'S Loyal Buddy Boy



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You could just buy the pedigree from AKC.org
https://classic.akc.org/store/repor...xternal=yes&report_cde=PEDIGR&dog_id=SE890150

The dog is not on K9data.com or offa.org

If this is the right dog- They were born in 1987 so I think AKC tracing will be the only way.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It is a long shot but you maybe able to track the breeder through K9data or offa.org if they breed for awhile after 1987. Or the dog's parents if you know their names.

I tried to trace my previous dog, Lucky's, lineage- I ended up finding a 1/2 sister of his who only lived 15 miles from me and we never knew it til both of out pups where gone. I have seen a few of his great nieces since then.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks. I do have the AKC pedigree but it only list SR#, hip and eyes cert. i do not see kennel name or what state he's from.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

DD's is the kennel name. The kennel was owned by Dee Dee and Billy Anderson out in California. They may own DD's Loyal Buddy Boy or he was sold and owned by someone else. The owners name should be listed on the AKC pedigree.
I do not see DD's Loyal Buddy Boy listed in k9data. 
DD's Loyal Buddy Boy is listed in offa.org 

DD's Loyal Buddy Boy SR37335101 May 6 2006

DD'S LITTLE MISS KITTYSR03715201Jul 9 2002 FDam

DD'S EAGLE EYE DUKESR05327205Feb 2 2003 MSire

DD's little miss kitty's parents are 
springwaters golden ruger SN51087704 Jan 5 1998 - is listed on k9data.
DD's lite-foot shelee SN75928501 June 26 2000

DD's Eagle Eye Duke's parents are
Dam SN59790303 Toni's Lady Amanda
SN59875104 Mark's Admiral Dexter

I hope this helps with your search. It looks like some of the DD kennel dogs were in obedience at NORCAL in the last decade. Maybe you can get more info through the club.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt this dog is from Dee Dee Anderson's breeding program. "DD's" is not a terribly unique kennel prefix so I would not assume it's from her.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You can build a pretty complete pedigree through OFA -- looks like goes back to some common field trial lines of the past few decades.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder why I could not find "DD's Loyal Buddy Boy" (2006) when I searched only a "Loyal Buddy Boy" from 1987 up.

I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

I live in WA and just got a new puppy 2 weeks ago. I just saw DD's loyal buddy boy as a grandsire on his pedigree paper and wonder what line my new pup are from. I did went to DD website and did not see DD's loyal buddy boy or any of his parents list on their site, I doubt my pup are from their line too. 

I just have to go to Seattle library to look at the akc stud registry book for the breeder. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

